# Leftover Popcorn Seeds



## Droopymole (Oct 5, 2007)

My family (not ME, but everyone else) eats a lot of popcorn around here...can we give all those leftover seeds to the goats or the horse? We normally throw them away, but I have a BIG bucket full of them and don't know what to do with it..... any ideas?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you mean the ones that were popped and now are stale or the curnals?

well either way yes you can feed it to the goats. I do.

They love it!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I expect they'd love it although it might go right through them 

My goats are thrilled with the fact that I've started bring bits of food up from the house to give to the chickens... as they usually get a few on the way :wink:


----------



## Droopymole (Oct 5, 2007)

lol I can give them to the chickens too?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

we give our chickens EVERYTHING, they get every food scrap that comes off the table. Even coffee grinds!


----------



## Droopymole (Oct 5, 2007)

Really? Cool...now I know what to do with it all...bwahaha!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup we keep a bucket under the kitchen sink for all the scraps. It is my brothers job to take it to the chickesn every morning


----------



## Droopymole (Oct 5, 2007)

hehehe...my chickens are in the house at the moment...so maybe we could do that...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you have the chickens in the house?

how old are they?


----------

